# Fun at the pond :)



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan's first time at the pond near our house.. wanted to play with the Ducks so bad! But settle for fetch with the stick lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like a fun day! I wish my dog would swim like yours.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like a blast! Titan is very handsome


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have to be concerned about alligators?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you! Titan has always swam like a fish.. surprises me how graceful he can be lol. 

And yes in some locations we have to worry.. This particular one is connected to the harbor and is rather small and shallow.. and it would be too cold for them right now. But yes I do worry on most occasions lol.. After some stories you might say I'm even a little paranoid. Ha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

If the ducks and geese are there, it's probably safe. Handsome young man.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome! Looks like a blast. I'm so jealous it's warm enough for you to take your dogs swimming!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't let your dog play with the ducks or geese in the water.
they'll drown him with no problem. your dog swims out to the ducks
or geese. they fly above him. then several of them or lots of them
land on his head or back and hold him under.



wyoung2153 said:


> Titan's first time at the pond near our house.. wanted to play with the Ducks so bad! But settle for fetch with the stick lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sp00ks said:


> If the ducks and geese are there, it's probably safe. Handsome young man.



that's what we assumed too lol.






Kaimeju said:


> Awesome! Looks like a blast. I'm so jealous it's warm enough for you to take your dogs swimming!


Warmish enough.. lol for him.. he got blowdried when we got home. 




doggiedad said:


> don't let your dog play with the ducks or geese in the water.
> they'll drown him with no problem. your dog swims out to the ducks
> or geese. they fly above him. then several of them or lots of them
> land on his head or back and hold him under.


Did not know that.. good to know.. Thank you. I waited until they had gone far enough away that I knew he wouldn't swim after them and jusssst in case he attempted I had.. A stick. Haha.. full proof plan as when I have a stick nothing else exists but me. But my reasoning was more that I didn't want him to hurt the ducks.. not the other way around. Interesting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't know about ducks but swans and geese are minions of the devil. Doggiedad has a good point. The summer camp I went to as a kid had a flock of Canada geese that would gang up and attack hikers. They have zero fear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

